# Hamilton Ventura



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived, thanks to all that ordered them, inc. me.







. They are stunning.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

So now they are here Roy how big are they ??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Max width is 32mm length is 50mm.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ooo nice,wish I had ordered one now







Oh well I would have only have sold it in 2 weeks to buy something else from Roy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice Roy. I don't want one, but very nice.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They look nice Roy....

Are they all spoken for....? How many people bought one?









I hope the 50mm length isn't too long ..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are all spoken for. 50mm is the max length from the very top to the bottom. I have a small wrist and it looks fine on me.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

As worn in the 'Men in Black' movies. Very nice, quartz movements are they?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

They look even better on a good photo, I hope I won't be out of pocket when you decide to get rid of it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Credit card now dented.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Stan, they are stunning.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Credit card now dented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mine self-destructed









Ventura and Accutron Deep Sea in one week









Might have to let Rumba win a few of those Watchbay auctions


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll out bid you on those cheap seiko's if it helps!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I've owned the Re-Issue for about two years now and I am very happy with it. I always wanted the original but could never bring myself to buy one after the stories I had read about reliability. Last time I wore mine was with my tux at the company Christmas party, must make a point to wear it this week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I loved the design of the original Ventura from the day I first saw it. Richard Arbib's design were quite a change from what was available at the time.

I know this variant is fitted with the "dreaded" quartz engine but it has been tastefully re-invented to give us the chance to own a Ventura without the original pitfalls of the cal. 500 movement.

This new Ventura might look good on the Black/ Silver strap of the original but there is no chance of getting one in the UK.









I thought that about the Ventura quartz and Roy proved me wrong.









Now one is winging its way to me, I never thought I'd see the day.









Thanks Roy.









Don't sell yours, you may never get another in the UK.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Today I went to Tournau and they had a womans Ventura white dial with a white croc (pattern) strap. The 710 wants it to so She can be the opposite of me when I wear mine.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Just arrived, thanks to all that ordered them, inc. me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really does look superb.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Alan,


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

And I've really missed my chance of getting one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine's arrived...and the 710 has seen it...and I'm still alive




















































Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stunning Paul.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Lovely watch Paul,very nice pictures too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Paul...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb watch and photos Paul














makes me want to go out and kick some alien butt














However I note the lack of yellow second hand, which of course makes it unsuitable for your collection,I have a friend whose desperate to get one of these who`ll take it off your hand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Wait till Stan gets home....









I reckon there will be a few tomorrow in the weekly "Whats on your wrist" day









Not sure about these butterfly clasps...can't seem to get on with them...is it possble to replace with a normal buckle?









I'll have to watch my wooly pullovers (







) on those sharp edges.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be easy to fit a normal buckle Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Credit card now dented.
> ...


Two in a week. Sounds very familiar


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Good luck with it I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Ventura looks stunning Paul, fantastic pictures.









Been off today so will be collecting mine at work tomorrow.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I only have 2 questions...

What was the price of these watches?

And why did I not know anything about them being ordered?

And depending on question 1, can any more be obtained?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There were Â£275 and I cannot obtain any more, sorry.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I picked my Ventura from work today after being off sick with back problems.









This is one stunning watch.
















I was afraid it may prove too big for my thin wrist but it fits perfectly.









No wonder that this watch design is rated as one of the ten most highly rated of all time.

It's a beauty.









Thanks to Hamilton and Richard Arbid and most of all to Roy for giving me the opportunity to own one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Stan, I wore mine last week when I went out and had a tons of young ladies around me all night.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I get that when I wear the red Rekord Roy.









I now have two babe magnets, no, make that three with the Wittnauer Automatic.























One thing I have noticed with the Ventura is how the seconds hand aligns with the minute indices, it's pretty much perfect. There can't be a lot of slop in the movement.

Any idea what movement it is Roy? I suspect it's a jeweled ETA?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be a jewelled ETA one Stan but I don't know which one.

I'll let you know in a few years though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done guys, its a classy one...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Well done guys, its a classy one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...but only suitable for cocktail parties.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

True, it did look a bit out of place with my jeans and tee shirt.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but only suitable for cocktail parties.


Your not bitter at all about that are you Paul


















''OOOooo Paul, with this watch you are really spoiling us''


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roy said:


> True, it did look a bit out of place with my jeans and tee shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those young ladies didn't tear 'em off you then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> All those young ladies didn't tear 'em off you then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but I could tell they wanted to.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I took a Chav test earlier. it's seems I'm 10% Chav because I have a pair of trainers and a PAYG 'phone.
















I just mailed Gav to say the Ventura is much too nice for a 10% Chav.









It looks a little out of place with my trainers (not white), Jeans and hoody.
















I could wear it to work, it would go well with the school uniform.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I took a Chav test earlier. it's seems I'm 10% Chav because I have a pair of trainers and a PAYG 'phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a damed nice watch mate. P.S 33% Chav. Going to have to buy that Casio watch that should put me at 40%.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I took a Chav test earlier. it's seems I'm 10% Chav because I have a pair of trainers and a PAYG 'phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a damned nice watch mate. P.S 33% Chav. Going to have to buy that Casio watch that should put me at 40%.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gav,

I don't see how a Casio is a Chav watch.









Chav's couldn't read and digest the instructions to a Casio.









They mostly wear a fake Jacobs, Krud Blousemenn, Philp Persil or Claude Valueless et al, in my experience.

I doubt I'd see a Casio Solar RC G-Shock on a Chav unless it was evolving into a human.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> Gav,
> 
> I don't see how a Casio is a Chav watch.
> 
> ...


Point taken so it begs the question what is the ultimate chav watch? Hamilton Ventura? Only Jokin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know you are, bast*ard.
















A Chav watch has to be big, blousey and bling.

It will be a copy of anything that a rapping pimp, or football player and his be-atch would wear.

But very cheap and available on eBay or Argrot.

I can't wait for the RLT Master Chav.









I get that, you call me King Chav, Innit.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I know you are, bast*ard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> A Chav watch has to be big, blousey and bling.


See Roys diamond topic in Quartz...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stop there Jason
















1.no Chav could afford an Aquanautic

2.They will not have heard of the brand.

3.too small,Chav watches need to be large.

4.I have one,so say that again and I will sulk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry mate
















Im just jealous.......









Did I say that?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Maybe I said it


----------



## alar (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hamilton Ventura is an absolutely stunning watch. Hoping to get it one day. However, it looks huge to me and don't like big watches since my wrist is very small. Was thinking about getting ladies version and replacing the strap for the one which does not narrow down towards the buckle. Do you think it's a good idea or I should be man enough to order a standard watch? Thanks.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Alar,

Welcome to the forum.









I think you idea is quite good, I suspect that the original Ventura was more alike to the current ladies version in size. I don't have an original so I can't be sure, but the trend was for much smaller watches than we wear now, in 1957.

The current mens Ventura is 50mm at the widest point, it certainly doesn't look out of place on my 6.5 inch wrist.









If you feel more comfortable with a smaller watch then I would go for the smaller Ventura, it's a stunning design whatever the size. IMVHO.


----------



## alar (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks Stan.









I was thinking absolutely the same thing about the trend in the 50s









I wish there were a shop in the UK to see whether ladies version is any different and how big it is. But according to www.hamiltonwatch.com the closest one is only in Paris. From the pictures on the Internet, it just looks smaller and that's the only difference. Well, besides the strap.

Kudos on your wrist - mine is smaller









I also want a smaller watch because back home they might chop my hand off with a treasure like that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

alar said:


> Thanks Stan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alar,

I don't understand why Hamilton doesn't see the need to have a presence in the UK.









It could sell watches in the UK, I'm sure there is a customer base waiting to buy it's products without having to resort to importing them from elsewhere.









I do hope you get a Ventura that suits your needs, anyone that admires Richard Arbib's designs deserves to have a Ventura (of any vintage) on their wrist.









I'm "shaken" to own a Ventura (I don't do pride), I never thought I would be privilaged to own a watch that is so awe inspiring. If my watch is never seen in public, I don't care.









It gives me great pleasure and is not on my wrist to impress anyone but me.









I do hope you get a Hamilton Ventura, I suspect you deserve one.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know for sure but I'd have thought that the size on the present day Ventura would have been the same. My wrist is 6" and it doesn't look out of place on me. I've been hunting a new Hamilton watch over the last several weeks. There are only two Hamilton dealers in town and they are both dropping the line. They say that Hamilton is a royal pain to deal with. I said I'd have thought that all the Swatch companies would work the same. Apparently not. Outside of being owned by Swatch they are apparently left pretty much to their own devices.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I finally got around to adding the Ventura to my website.









http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/html...on_ventura.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lovely pics Stan, nice background as well!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG, I picked the background with great care.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> I finally got around to adding the Ventura to my website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture on your site, Stan









I missed Roy's Venturas









But found a good contact in Honolulu & now have a chrono version


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good for you Alan.









Don't you love the design of that watch? It deserves all the plaudits lavished on it over the years. IMO.









Enjoy your Ventura Alan, I love mine.


----------

